# sharm jobs.



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all,just wondering what kind of jobs there are for brits in sharm,(not looking for one,but who knows in the future),what sort of work do expats do now..?..


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

wales1970 said:


> Hi all,just wondering what kind of jobs there are for brits in sharm,(not looking for one,but who knows in the future),what sort of work do expats do now..?..


Expats can do anything and everything. The majority seem to work in diving centres or hotels, but there are plenty of jobs out there depending on your skills or what you are looking for or happy to accept. Many expats work in the schools and a few work as travel reps (although the majority of travel reps seem to be cycled every three months). Personally I have worked as quality control in a travel company, I have worked in real estate and I am now settled and happy working for a law firm.

Many people have set up business here, if you have a great idea and the means to do so then this could be a way to go. If you are only looking for a revenue to live from whilst here then I know many Brits who buy a couple of studio/one bed apartments and live from the proceeds of renting them, either as holiday lets and managing them themselves or as long term rentals. There are many options available to you, and by the sounds of it plenty of time to think about it


----------

